# Pedaltrain Mini



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone's bought one at Long and McQuade - how much did it cost there? My nearest one is a long way off, so I thought I'd see if anyone knew how much they were before I head out there.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

yep they have them for $81 plus tax


----------

